# Sticky  Product Favorites



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am creating this thread to keep tabs on nifty products that are suggested for use by our members.

This is for silicone rubber mold making.
Mod Max 40

I can't forget Goo Gone

Or motor oil


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You forgot http://www.jbweld.com/
And my new favorite http://www.evaporust.com/


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have used this and will never use any other super glue again!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Gorilla glue "gel".
Takes a little longer to dry, but it's glued for life!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the Gorilla glue too.
Puts on a strong bond! That is for sure!

The first time I used it I found out how a little drop will do it!
I did not use too much and look how it expanded on the pilings I was making. I used a dremel tool and cleaned them up.

Does all the Gorilla glue expand like the stuff I used?









Then when I glued the pilings to the base.









I use the dremel tool to clean them up a little, but instead of getting rid of all the expanded glue I made them into a little wave action against the pilings with paint.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I love the birds, Ed. You just don't see birds on railroad layouts.
Yes. ALL Gorilla glue expands. But NOT the Super Glue by them.

I see what you did with the waves. Nice to see intelligent people.

I found out the hard way with G.G. also. I was lucky to literally saw most of it away and paint the leftovers to match the building.



> sjm9911 said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot http://www.jbweld.com/
> > And my new favorite http://www.evaporust.com/


WOW! If that evaporust works even half that good, it will be wonderful.
Looks better than Naval Jelly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

RonthePirate said:


> I have used this and will never use any other super glue again!


 I've used both and I settled on there two.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I also use Loctite brand but I use this 4g gel ultra control. It gives about a 1 minute cure time which I like because it gives you just a bit of time to adjust things before it really locks up and then you're out of luck. Also it does not expand:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I also like Loctite products, particularly the little "squeezy thingy" on the sides of the bottle. Makes it easy to apply the correct amount.


----------

